# How do I find a good cpl class?



## sofasurfer (Aug 2, 2012)

How do I find a good cpl class? What makes one better than another? I am near Lapeer, Michigan. Can anyone recommend anything? Ever take a class at Williams Gunsight Company? Many people say, "O, I took an awesome class from a x-cop". Another says his was better. Then theres the local gun shop classes. I nned a class but where?


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

You can find instructors on this site for your location. Or PM me, and come take a class with us. Let me know...

MCRGO - Michigan Coalition for Responsible Gun Owners


----------

